# Stronger saddle needed



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

Ok, I have bent more than my share of saddle rails, and I am wondering if there is a brand of saddle or perhaps just a model that is more rugged than most?

Is there some sort of heavy-duty saddle with super-tough rails out there?

Or am I going to have to replace my saddle frequently until I have dropped to a lower Clyde level?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a hunch that you're doing one or more of the following ;~)

* Saddle mounted with the clamp toward the front of the saddle.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I use a Thomson setback post with the saddle mounted all the way forward. This and using a chromoly rail saddle stopped me from wrecking saddles.


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

I'll try moving the seat forward tomorrow, I just bought another replacement saddle. It's a WTB, like my last several.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtbChris76 (Apr 29, 2017)

I started at 330lb (down to 280) and the Wtb rocket race saddle 150mm wide with chro-molly rails is perfect! I rode 14miles 3 times last week no problem


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

How far front-rear do you have your saddle mounted, Chris?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtbChris76 (Apr 29, 2017)

WhiskeyJr said:


> How far front-rear do you have your saddle mounted, Chris?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forward to the max mark on the rail on a Raceface Chester seatpost. I had zero problems with this saddle and I trashed the one before in a few rides that had steel rails,and it's comfortable!


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

Installed a crmo race seat last night, first ride to the office tomorrow. I'll know soon how it works out.

It's installed less than 5mm away from the max marks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Stand up more.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Are you riding a hardtail seated through rock gardens? Landing to flat while seated? Both of those things are not good, saddle wise. Stand more, use you legs to absorb the big impacts.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Ride light. I'm heavy. I've never bent a seat rail. I did recently break a seat pan but that was on a really lightweight "racing" saddle that I'm over the recommended weight for anyways. But it's still being used and doing ok. But you need to not ride with your full weight on the saddle in the rough stuff.


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

With the seat mounted forward, crmo rails, and 20 miles so far, it's looking great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavey (Oct 17, 2014)

Chromag trailmaster saddles are nice. 

Can't comment if they last longer than anything else though having never broken a saddle yet (currently 225lbs but was up at 260+lbs). Have seriously bent a seat post though when I was lighter.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

The other thing to check is the cradle of the seat post that holds your saddles rails. You want long support and nice rounded edges.
After that, most cheap stock saddles have solid chromo rails, which will be a little bit stronger than hollow chromo, which will be stronger than hollow Ti rails.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

NYrr496 said:


> I use a Thomson setback post with the saddle mounted all the way forward. This and using a chromoly rail saddle stopped me from wrecking saddles.


This right here. I used to bend/break at least one saddle per season; saddles became expendables, like tires and tubes. Because of this, I always went for the cheap models, like a WTB PureV with steel rails... a couple of years ago, I upgraded to a WTB Volt and I've been on the same saddle since. In addition, I've changed my riding style considerably: I'm out of the saddle a lot more: while descending, while going over logs, rocks and obstacles, while cornering, etc. I'm pretty much only sitting when I'm JRA or climbing; it's had a big effect on the durability of my seat.


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

Gigantic said:


> This right here. I used to bend/break at least one saddle per season; saddles became expendables, like tires and tubes. Because of this, I always went for the cheap models, like a WTB PureV with steel rails... a couple of years ago, I upgraded to a WTB Volt and I've been on the same saddle since.


That was my theory.

But my new CrMo saddle hasn't bent at all yet. I am very thankful for the assistance!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhxChem (Aug 4, 2010)

TooTallUK said:


> Stand up more.


And buy a higher quality saddle. Cro-moly rails...


----------



## Namlehse (May 8, 2013)

I started at 320 using a Fabric Scoop with Titanium rails. Wasn't cheap, but wasn't really all that expensive (Around $90 I think?). Before it I had a WTB Volt Race that I just couldn't get comfortable on. I kept seeing people rave about the Fabric so I took the plunge, I think they even offered a 60-90 don't like it bring it back policy?

Shot of landing jumps seated, I've done most of the things you aren't supposed to do on it, including it having it pushed back (Like someone said above), ride through rock gardens seated (Granted this has been on FS bikes), and had it survive a car crash which crushed the rest of my bike.

The main thing is my butt doesn't hurt anymore when I go out for a 20 mile ride. Made it down to 290, still going strong.










Bike it came off of


----------

